# what kind of fish



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

im fixing to break down my aquar. and wash it, clean it, and i want to set it up for some different types of fish. i need some ideas on the types of fish that are easy to care for (no guppies, i love them but not today. lol) and that do not need an over abundance of attention. this is a freshwater tank, it 75 gallons. i love chinchillas but i dont want to get rid of my rocks and trade it for sand. i was actually thinking about oscars...maybe. i want fish with color but i dont want to pay a fortune for them.....any ideas would be appricated.


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Cichlids are fun! You dont have to use sand from the pet store. I bought a HUGE bag of pool filter sand from my local garden center and chunks of slate rocks broken off their huge slate garden rocks all for under $20! Or you can just use regular gravel. I still keep plants in my cichlid tank and they dont up-root them as much as some people say. If you do cichlids, Malawi species are a good start.
Platys and mollies or swordtails are an upgrade from the guppies.
I had oscars in my 55 gallon at one point and they required so many water changes. I found them to be dirtier then goldfish, but that was just my experience some people might have a different opinion.
I did a tetra and small fish set-up once. I loaded it with a bunch of different kinds of tetras.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree, try African cichlids! Lots of color and personality.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks for the info. i might have to give the chi-chis a try. can you put other types of fish with them or should they just be with their kind? i love sword fish they are pretty.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

It's pronounced like "sick-lids". They should be just by themselves (as far as fish in the water-column), though if you acclimate them very slowly, you can also have plecos (suckerfish), and some kinds of catfish. 
If you want other ideas for a biotype tank, call your local bookstore (or library, or fish club) and see if they carry the book "The Complete Aquarium" by Peter W. Scott. That book has many ideas for types of tanks, has wonderful photos, and instructions how to replicate many different natural areas of the world - using rocks, gravel, plants, wood, sand, and/or other combinations of decorations. 
Amazon reader has it here:
Amazon Online Reader : Complete Aquarium 
However, none of the "meaty" pages are included in that index, just the beginning and end of the book are. Check it out if you can find it around your area...
Regards


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks. i thought i had that book, but the one i have is the handbook of tropical aquarium fishes. ill have to see if the library has one and read it. i love fish, but ive kind of left it by the wayside now im addicted to nanas. lol! i believe i can try and handle both now. lol. thanks again! . hey i think i bought that book for my dad. ha ha. now ill go steef his.


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

I have a pictus cat fish and they do well together. We also tried bala sharks before and they did fine.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

my last bala died about 3 wks ago. that hurt my feelings. 2 were like 7 yrs old and i dont have a clue as to how old the other was. i love balas.


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

hey what state are you in


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

who?me? i reside in tn.


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

well in that case check waht your water perameter are african cichlids do well in the alkalinic waters but i dont know what is you ph hardnes and alkalinete in tenesse. it is low like in the 7.0 o 6 try some of the south american fish and even some of the asian that also thirve in those water perameters.


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

I am going to be doing the same thing!! I also want an Oscar and have been doing tons of research....I think I need a bigger tank because the one I have now is only 27.5 gallons... I'm going to upgrade to a 55 gallon.. I think I will only have 1 though because I dont want to cramp them up... Also the tank would be harder to keep clean with 2 really dirty fish...I remember that when I was younger my mom had an Oscar that lived to be 14 years old...How cool right??? I know it was cool he was HUGE!!!! So, if you are thinking of something cheap that will last a long time and has alot of color, go for the oscar!! Hope this helps....~~~Erika


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

thank you for the info. im still trying to decide what kind of fish. its not as simple as i thought it would be. lol!


----------



## godzillahammer (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey i highly recommend cichlids as well. i have a 170g south american cichlid set up that has 2 jack dempseys, 2 convicts, 1 oscar, 2 jaguars, and a rather large and plump pleco. all these fish are tough and are full of life (less the pleco). just make sure you stay up on your water changes and your filter media. if you forget to swap out or recharge your carbon the system will fail!! 

best of luck


----------



## emmmz (Oct 9, 2012)

torpedo barbs are beautifull!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2012)

emmmz said:


> torpedo barbs are beautifull!


I am planning on Getting 5 Beira killifish, 3-4 female Crown Tail betta, and possible 5 Torpedo barbs, in a 75 gal Tank. 
Do you think they will get on well together.


----------

